# How long do you spend solving while practicing?



## Matt11111 (Feb 4, 2016)

Over my winter break, I practiced 3x3. A lot. More than I ever had before. I did 1,000 solves with a mean of about 17. So when I got back to school, my homeroom teacher/advisor/science teacher calculated that I spent over 4 hours *solving* the cube (i.e. excluding scrambling, inspection, and all the time in between sessions). So my question to you is, when was the last time you practiced a lot (let's say a few hundred solves at least over a few days), how many solves did you do, and how many hours did you spend solving the cube?


----------



## Goosly (Feb 4, 2016)

Reading the title, I thought the question would be how much time we spend doing timed solves vs how much time we spend learning new stuff.


----------



## asacuber (Feb 4, 2016)

Idk
However my limit is 1 hour
solving the cube might be ~35-40 min


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 4, 2016)

Goosly said:


> Reading the title, I thought the question would be how much time we spend doing timed solves vs how much time we spend learning new stuff.



Yeah, that title is kind of ambiguous. What do you think would be a better title?


----------



## dskids (Feb 4, 2016)

My sessions are usually limited to 1-2 hours. If I take out scrambling, inspections, and short breaks to look at stats and stuff, I'm probably solving about 60-75% of that time.


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 4, 2016)

The most I've ever done is an ao100 in one sitting and I average about 22 seconds right now so 22X100=2200 seconds and subtract 10X100 for inspection (I never use the full 15 seconds) is 2200-1000=1200 and assuming it takes me about 7 more seconds to do a scramble each solve, 1200-700=500 seconds divided by 60 is about 8 to 9 minutes which is crazy since the full ao100 takes me almost an hour


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 4, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> The most I've ever done is an ao100 in one sitting and I average about 22 seconds right now so 22X100=2200 seconds and subtract 10X100 for inspection (I never use the full 15 seconds) is 2200-1000=1200 and assuming it takes me about 7 more seconds to do a scramble each solve, 1200-700=500 seconds divided by 60 is about 8 to 9 minutes which is crazy since the full ao100 takes me almost an hour



Your math is off. You're subtracting the inspection and scrambling and such from the 2200 seconds you spend solving.


----------



## GuRoux (Feb 4, 2016)

the most i've ever done in one day is probably between 500-600 solves. these days it is probably around 50 on the week days, around 150-200 on the weekends.


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 4, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Your math is off. You're subtracting the inspection and scrambling and such from the 2200 seconds you spend solving.



I never was good at math. Lol I see that now.


----------



## TorbinRoux (Feb 4, 2016)

I usually do only like 20 solves on the weekdays 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Zdudel11 (Feb 4, 2016)

Idk but I practice 4-5 hours daily. Obsessed a bit.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 4, 2016)

It's a lot harder for me to figure this out because I practice many events. During times I practice 3x3 a lot I do 70-500 timed solves a day. During times I don't I do about 0-50.

I generally cube for 1-4 hours a day total.


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 4, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> It's a lot harder for me to figure this out because I practice many events. During times I practice 3x3 a lot I do 70-500 timed solves a day. During times I don't I do about 0-50.
> 
> I generally cube for 1-4 hours a day total.



holy muffins dude. You cube a lot


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 4, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> holy muffins dude. You cube a lot



Muffins?


----------



## Zdudel11 (Feb 4, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Muffins?



It's a cupcake without frosting.


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 4, 2016)

Well yeah. But of all things he could have said, why muffins?


----------



## Zdudel11 (Feb 4, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Well yeah. But of all things he could have said, why muffins?



Just because it doesn't have frosting doesn't give you the right to discriminate. Racist. 

Jk man, idk. I say random stuff too.


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 4, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Well yeah. But of all things he could have said, why muffins?



cuz das how I roll B)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 4, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> holy muffins dude. You cube a lot


There have been only two to three occasions were I did over 250 timed 3x3 solves In 1 day.


----------



## Zdudel11 (Feb 4, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> There have been only two to three occasions were I did over 250 timed 3x3 solves In 1 day.



I time 90% of my solves. So a lot. But I reset sessions all the time so idk for sur e.


----------



## nalralz (Feb 4, 2016)

I spend like 10 minutes which is not a lot. That's like 45 solves a day.


----------



## TorbinRoux (Feb 4, 2016)

However, I do probably around 30 non timed solves added to the 20 ish that I do daily 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 5, 2016)

I cube untimed all the time (no pun intended), so I probably spend a gazillion more hours than I originally thought.

As for timed solves, I do as many as I can on the school bus and then some after my homework.


----------



## Zdudel11 (Feb 5, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I cube untimed all the time (no pun intended), so I probably spend a gazillion more hours than I originally thought.
> 
> As for timed solves, I do as many as I can on the school bus and then some after my homework.



Schedule: Wake up, avg of 10, leave house, avg of 5-10 on walk to bus, get on bus, avg of 30, get to school, usually ~100 solves, bus ride home, avg of 30, get home, as many solves as possible from 2:30 to 9:30.


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 5, 2016)

i agree with zdude on restarting your sessions in timed solves. I reset every ao100 i complete cuz theres no use in going for an ao1000


----------



## Zdudel11 (Feb 5, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> i agree with zdude on restarting your sessions in timed solves. I reset every ao100 i complete cuz theres no use in going for an ao1000



Challenge accepted. Ao1000 over the weekend.


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zdudel11 said:


> Challenge accepted. Ao1000 over the weekend.


Oh me gosh. I'll accept that challenge and see who can post a pic of their ao1000 first for da win.
So only over the weekend?


----------



## Zdudel11 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yep, starting Saturday. What time zone are you in?


----------



## Walrusizer (Feb 5, 2016)

go for most 3x3s solved in 24 hours wr while you're at it


----------



## Zdudel11 (Feb 5, 2016)

Walrusizer said:


> go for most 3x3s solved in 24 hours wr while you're at it



Nah, I'm slow. Lol. Good idea though. What's the record?


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm in mountain time. Its 7:05 right now on Thursday. 
And walrusizer, I would be willing to pull an all nighter to try and do that because I am young and have lots of energy, but I doubt I could be it.
BTW, why hasn't Felix gone for that WR? The guy that has it only avgs about 15


----------



## Zdudel11 (Feb 5, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> I'm in mountain time. Its 7:05 right now on Thursday.
> And walrusizer, I would be willing to pull an all nighter to try and do that because I am young and have lots of energy, but I doubt I could be it.
> BTW, why hasn't Felix gone for that WR? The guy that has it only avgs about 15



Alright, it's 9:10 here so we can start at any time after what would be 4:00 for you. Am that is.


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zdudel11 said:


> Alright, it's 9:10 here so we can start at any time after what would be 4:00 for you. Am that is.


Ur on breh. (Thinks in back of mind what a horrible idea this is)


----------



## Zdudel11 (Feb 5, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> Ur on breh. (Thinks in back of mind what a horrible idea this is)



I'm thinking the same thing because I can stay awake about as long as a lion.


----------



## SnappyShark (Feb 5, 2016)

15 minutes a day and during vacation 1hour hardly timed and i am 14.42 avg of 50 in 8 months


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 5, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> BTW, why hasn't Felix gone for that WR? The guy that has it only avgs about 15



Rowe is a lot faster than 15 seconds...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-sZnei6Ji4


----------



## FailCuber (Feb 5, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> I'm in mountain time. Its 7:05 right now on Thursday.
> BTW, why hasn't Felix gone for that WR? The guy that has it only avgs about 15



wtf are you talkin about? Rowe is one of the first people to achieve sub 9 official avg. iirc he averages sub 8.


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ao1000 in two days. BRUH. Challenge accepted.


----------



## Zdudel11 (Feb 5, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Ao1000 in two days. BRUH. Challenge accepted.



Let's go I'll get you in a group chat.


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zdudel11 said:


> Let's go I'll get you in a group chat.



I'll start as soon as I get home. Or maybe after some Mario Kart 8.


----------



## Zdudel11 (Feb 5, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I'll start as soon as I get home. Or maybe after some Mario Kart 8.



We gotta talk about it because we're in diff time zones. We all want to start at the same time.


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zdudel11 said:


> We gotta talk about it because we're in diff time zones. We all want to start at the same time.



Alright. As you can see, I live in New York, and I get home around 5 o'clock, but I can start as early as 4. When will you be ready to start?


----------



## Zdudel11 (Feb 5, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Alright. As you can see, I live in New York, and I get home around 5 o'clock, but I can start as early as 4. When will you be ready to start?



Ok, were in the same zone, but Joel is mtn so he's 2 hours behind. I can start any time after 6 Am tomorrow (I'm lazy Ik) so it's up to you guys.


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zdudel11 said:


> Ok, were in the same zone, but Joel is mtn so he's 2 hours behind. I can start any time after 6 Am tomorrow (I'm lazy Ik) so it's up to you guys.



I wake up around 8-9 on the weekends.


----------



## Zdudel11 (Feb 5, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I wake up around 8-9 on the weekends.



Then I say 8, which would be 6 for Joel. We would have to check with him. Are we using an app or a website?


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm going to use csTimer.

Bonus points if you break a single PB.


----------



## Zdudel11 (Feb 5, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I'm going to use csTimer.
> 
> Bonus points if you break a single PB.



Cs it is.


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 5, 2016)

What's stopping you from using a different timer?


----------



## Zdudel11 (Feb 5, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> What's stopping you from using a different timer?



Idk any timers except an app on my phone and I'm on Cs rn and it looks good.


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zdudel11 said:


> Idk any timers except an app on my phone and I'm on Cs rn and it looks good.



Oh, alright.

You know what? Let's just see who can complete the most solves by the end of Sunday.


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 5, 2016)

FailCuber said:


> wtf are you talkin about? Rowe is one of the first people to achieve sub 9 official avg. iirc he averages sub 8.


Really? I didn't know that but Felix could still break that record if he wanted to


----------



## Zdudel11 (Feb 5, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Oh, alright.
> 
> You know what? Let's just see who can complete the most solves by the end of Sunday.



I'm stopping at 1k. You can though.


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zdudel11 said:


> I'm stopping at 1k. You can though.



I'll try to get to 1k. I did the math today, and it is absolutely doable.

I'll stop at 1k if I make it.


----------



## Zdudel11 (Feb 5, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I'll try to get to 1k. I did the math today, and it is absolutely doable.



Would take me less than 15 hours. Not including food/drinks/bathroom/church


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zdudel11 said:


> Would take me less than 15 hours. Not including food/drinks/bathroom/church



Would take me about 500 minutes. I'm going to livestream my attempt to my friends.


----------



## Zdudel11 (Feb 5, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Would take me about 500 minutes. I'm going to livestream my attempt to my friends.



833 minutes, 13.8 hour if I choke on every solve and it takes me a whole 20 seconds to scramble.


----------



## Zdudel11 (Feb 5, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Would take me about 500 minutes. I'm going to livestream my attempt to my friends.



Should we skype it?


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zdudel11 said:


> Should we skype it?



Maybe.


----------



## Zdudel11 (Feb 5, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Maybe.



Let's do it. Send me a msg of your skype (or make one) and I'll add you.


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zdudel11 said:


> Let's do it. Send me a msg of your skype (or make one) and I'll add you.



I'll make one during recess today.

Wait, would DNF's count, or should we delete them? Because if they did count as one of the solves in the average, you could just fail every single solve and be done within an hour.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 5, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> Really? I didn't know that but Felix could still break that record if he wanted to



Psst. It's Felik's.


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 5, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Psst. It's Felik's.


Felix u got this bro go beat that WR!!!


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 5, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> Felix u got this bro go beat that WR!!!



LOL that's not what biscuit meant


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 5, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Psst. It's Felik's.



Psst. It's Feliks.


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 5, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Psst. It's Feliks.


Psst. Whice one is da real Felix??


----------



## Zdudel11 (Feb 5, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> Psst. Whice one is da real Felix??



They're trying to say that you spelt his name wrong.


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 5, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> Psst. Whice one is da real Felix??



Psst. This is the real *Feliks*


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 5, 2016)

I know dat I'm upping his swaggery by spelling it with an x
Felix


----------



## Zdudel11 (Feb 5, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I'll make one during recess today.
> 
> Wait, would DNF's count, or should we delete them? Because if they did count as one of the solves in the average, you could just fail every single solve and be done within an hour.



DNF's count, but don't cheat. That's dumb.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 5, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Psst. It's Feliks.



Gosh dang it. I make that mistake so much.


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hmm, this conversation got a little off topic.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## CubePro (Feb 6, 2016)

LOL, I *only* solve for practicing. That isn't necessarily a good thing, is it?


----------



## RhysC (Feb 6, 2016)

Depends how much time I have.

Sessions can usually go from about 5-100 solves, depending how I'm feeling.

Also 100th post yay


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 9, 2016)

I tend to practice by doing timed Ao25's. I used to do 1 of these a day, but more recently have been trying to do 2-3 Ao25's a day if I can.


----------

